# Gear Head Mouse Doesn't work



## rindok (Jan 23, 2005)

Hello everyone!

I have a Dell D630 Latitude Laptop and I'm running windows 7 Ultimate. I am trying to install the drivers for a gearhead optical 2.4 ghz wireless mouse that I just purchased from Fry's Electronics. The computer detects that I've plugged in the mouse, and it SAYS that it has installed the drivers for the mouse successfully. However, the mouse doesn't do anything at all. 

Yes, I have turned it on. 

Yes, the batteries are in. 

The red light on the bottom is glowing. 

The receiver is plugged into a USB port. I have tried plugging it into several USB ports which I have confirmed are working properly for other devices. 

Any ideas? Do I need to disable the touch mouse on the laptop before the external mouse will work? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is it listed in the device manager

see if windows update picks up any driver for it

you should not have to disable the touchpad


----------



## shannitang (Mar 31, 2015)

Mine had the same issue until I unplugged my USB Plug and plug it back in hearing my laptop acknowledging a device had been added. Not sure what else would help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

After 3 years I believe the OP may have moved on.
Thread closed.


----------

